# Newbie



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Hi every one as you can see just joined your forum,

Looking to going back to keeping a few birds,over 40 years ago i had aviary's and over time kept most types of birds.
Unfortunately where i live now it would be unsafe to have birds in the garden so thinking of keeping some in the house.
Not made any definite decisions as to cage and type of birds but looking at a cage of this type Skiiddii BD009 167cm Large Bird Deluxe Aviary Parrot Cage with Wheels Perches | eBay and thinking may go to budgerigars,knowing these birds are flock orientated would four be ok in this size unit,if so should it be two pair and although breeding would not be my first choice would i be better to add nest boxes in case they felt the need.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Should be ok in a cage that size...budgies ok for the bar width too...bit wide for finches.Not easy to catch though...bit out of arms reach with that cage.*


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for the reply,there may be more questions as my wife has half talked me into looking at trying to build a secure shed and aviary,her argument being i retired last October with my only hobby being bird photography, there are plenty of days with the British weather when i will be kicking my heals with nothing to do.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*My sheds and flights doors are all reinforced with steel plates.Hinges aren't screwed ...they're coach bolted...as are the hasps of all padlocks.
A wooden shed can be made secure with a bit of thought.Being wood a determined thief could of course get in...but it would take a long time and a lot of noise to do it.*


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

Thanks again for your reply,we live in very large Victorian terrace house just the two of us.my dear wife bless her has suggested i use a room at the back of the house upstairs,this i have decided to do,its only small by comparison with the rest of the house but its 10ft by 8ft,
Next week i start clearing it,then insulating it as it gets cold back there in the winter and will need a tube heater,one side will have two 5ft by 3ft flight/aviary cages 7ft high,the other side a bank of breeding cages.
Knowing me as i do starting any smaller would only lead to expansion later so whilst not starting in a big way it will allow some growth.
If any one has a link to a source of information as to what foreign finches are available it would help,all those years ago i used to keep amongst others,Java sparrows,Waxbills,weaver birds,cutthroats and can spend the next few weeks deciding which ones.
The other flight will have budgies as they are normally bright and cheerful,thinking i may research colours and get a couple of breeding pair to create my own stock birds.

thanks


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*If you've been away from the hobby for a while prices now will seem extortionate.If you're looking for sources at least say where you are from.
There's a certain bird supplier in Cornwall should be avoided IMO.*


----------



## mikew (May 3, 2014)

poohdog said:


> *If you've been away from the hobby for a while prices now will seem extortionate.If you're looking for sources at least say where you are from.
> There's a certain bird supplier in Cornwall should be avoided IMO.*


No not looking for sources just yet,more whats available in the market place,ime ashamed to say in the late sixties it was imported wild birds (we didnt know any better)but i guess most have made a success of breeding in the UK.
Ime in North East Lincolnshire


----------

